# Leitungshalter ICB vierfach



## Joe1987 (22. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
hat hier zufällig noch jemand Leitungshalter für ein ICB zu verkaufen oder einen Tipp wo noch welche zu bekommen sind?

Da ich mein ICB 03 von 1x11 Fach auf 2x10 Fach umrüsten möchte, benötige ich 3 Stück vierfach und 2 Stück zweifach um die vorhanden zu ersetzen.

Alternativ wäre natürlich auch eine Tipp für Alternativen super.

Danke und Grüße
Joe


----------



## warp4 (28. April 2015)

Hi,

eventuell passen die:

http://www.cycle-aix.de/Lapierre-Spicy/Zesty/X-Flow/X-Control-Kabelfuehrung-4fach-schwarz-1Stueck

2-fach eventuell diese:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pd144dd6979e9b2da57be162176ac0aa2/Specialized-Cable-Guides.html

Alutech hat auch was:

http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-Signature-10-20

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe1987 (30. April 2015)

Danke schon mal
An YT habe ich auch schon eine Anfrage gestellt. Optisch sind deren Kabalhalter denen des ICB sehr ähnlich. Im Onlineshop zur Zeit jedoch auch nur als 1 und 3-Fach Variante verfügbar http://www.yt-industries.com/products/stuff/ersatzteile/zugklemme-dreifach?c=246
Die Antwort seitens YT steht noch aus.


----------

